# Loons at the lake



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2010)

While we was out in the boat crappie fishin' this afternoon we saw a bunch of these. Never seen them on Allatoona before. We were able to get pretty close to them but a few of them started diving under.


----------



## quinn (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice shootin!I was thinking it was gonna be some of you and yer friends!


----------



## BradMyers (Apr 6, 2010)

*Sweet*

That's some awesome work gal. Did ya get to hear one bust loose. It will bring ya up outta your seat.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2010)

BradMyers said:


> That's some awesome work gal. Did ya get to hear one bust loose. It will bring ya up outta your seat.



Well howdy stranger! Hadn't seen you around these parts in a while!

No we didn't get to hear them. After I was done get some shots of them my husband started up the motor & tried to scare them off but they just sat there.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2010)

quinn said:


> Nice shootin!I was thinking it was gonna be some of you and yer friends!




Nope!


----------



## BradMyers (Apr 7, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Well howdy stranger! Hadn't seen you around these parts in a while!
> 
> No we didn't get to hear them. After I was done get some shots of them my husband started up the motor & tried to scare them off but they just sat there.



LOL, they knew fish were there. I had puter problems a while back that lasted longer than I hoped. I've been reading some but not as much as I would like. Getting a new/kinda old business up and going, but over the past month I've been in the woods morel mushroom hunting. I got some pics of a really cool tree that I will post. Too bad my camera is like a point & shoot, but it gets the image across.

Good to see every one is doing well.


----------



## leo (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice ones


----------



## rip18 (Apr 7, 2010)

Loons in breeding plumage in Georgia - great capture!  They usually aren't nearly so cooperative!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2010)

leo said:


> Very nice ones



Thanks Leo!



rip18 said:


> Loons in breeding plumage in Georgia - great capture!  They usually aren't nearly so cooperative!



Thanks Rip! 

I was using the 70-300mm but I never expected us to get as close to them as we did. I really wanted to try to get them in flight but I am still pleased w/ the shots I did get.


----------



## Smokey (Apr 7, 2010)

Those are nice Crickett.


----------



## redbone_inthe_blood (Apr 7, 2010)

wow, i am just amazed at the detail on the birds!!! they look really cool. very nice shots!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2010)

Smokey said:


> Those are nice Crickett.





redbone_inthe_blood said:


> wow, i am just amazed at the detail on the birds!!! they look really cool. very nice shots!



Thanks y'all!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!! Like RIP said hard to find Breeding Plumage birds and really hard to get them to cooperate! Outstanding shots, I am very jealous!! Did I say WOW!


----------



## cornpile (Apr 7, 2010)

Double WOWS !!!! Nat Geo shots !!! It dont get no better than that.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW!!! Like RIP said hard to find Breeding Plumage birds and really hard to get them to cooperate! Outstanding shots, I am very jealous!! Did I say WOW!


 



cornpile said:


> Double WOWS !!!! Nat Geo shots !!! It dont get no better than that.



Thanks y'all! I have a few more to post that didn't make the first cut!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 8, 2010)

Great shots Crickett.  Love that low angle you got on them.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd like to add my "WOW!" to the rest of them.  Awesome shots!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Great shots Crickett.  Love that low angle you got on them.
> 
> Hoss



Thanks Hoss! It was real hard to stay steady in the boat so I was sitting in the bottom & propped my hands up on the edge of the boat.



wvdawg said:


> I'd like to add my "WOW!" to the rest of them.  Awesome shots!



Thanks!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, you nailed those! The second one is really outstanding. 

Made me think of Barney Fife and Gomer and the red crested, web footed lake loon!


----------

